# Probesitzen Psycho Path M oder L Raum Gießen (Hessen)



## Bududack (23. Dezember 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
meine Freundin liebäugelt mit dem Gedanken ein Rose Psycho Path 2 zu bestellen.
Vorher würde sie gerne auf diesem mal Probesitzen.
Ist ein stolzer Besitzer aus dem Gießener Raum anwesend und würde sein Radel zum Probesitzen bereitstellen?
Größe voraussichtlich M oder L.
Vielen Dank.

LG Kevin


----------



## Fingolfin (4. Januar 2020)

Mit Probesitzen kann ich zwar nicht helfen, aber ich kann die Website 99spokes.com sehr empfehlen.
Dort kann man sehr gut visuell die Geometrie verschiedener Fahrräder vergleichen.
So findet sich vielleicht ein sehr ähnliches Fahrrad, was man bei einem lokalen Händler Mal probefahren kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

